# What is chewing up my second floor deck?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you post any photos?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe a woodpecker?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Real good chance it's a squirrel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2007)

Will get someone to help me to post some pictures. Am new to posting pictures. Do squirrels operate at night? Because this only happens at night. I do not hear anything or see anything just see the deck being chewed upon in the morning


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

why not just stay up one night to find out what it is... then?

actually may be installing those security motion detection flood light will scare the animal away....

if not... it will be better... as you can then watch'em and shoot'em..


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

ktkelly said:


> Real good chance it's a squirrel.


*Very Big Grin :icon_cheesygrin: *


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> *Very Big Grin :icon_cheesygrin: *


What in the world are you doin' chewing on that guys deck?????

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You don't say where you live, but if you live in a forest area it could be porcupines.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you for your responses. I live in the city of Detroit and have never had this problem before. Even though I have a lot of squirrel, what ever is doing this has teeth.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for your responses. I live in the city of Detroit and have never had this problem before. Even though I have a lot of squirrel, what ever is doing this has teeth.


The squirrrels are possibly the culprits. They must constantly knaw to keep the length of their always growing teeth in check. They are notorious for chewing on the trim at the top of porch columns and the tops of the lead flashing boots on roof vent stacks. Anything is fair game for them, as long as it has a perch for them to sit on and reach it. But the nocturnal habits tend to point to the porcupines. Sounds like you just have to stake out a spot in a window one night,


----------

